# Red Bull - Slimming World



## Laura2919

How many syns is a sugar free red bull on slimming world... Can someone help me? Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Xbaby.fairyX

Hey Laura,

Sugar free red bull is free on slimming world, so enjoy xx


----------



## Laura2919

Ahhh I was told it was but I wanted to make sure.. Thank you!!!


----------

